# ,  / > Alinco >    ALINKO DJ191 T

## UU5JAS

.  .     DJ 191T .   (    : UP+DWN+ON)   S .       .  -   :    ,   7,     S    (*)  0 db (EMF)    -  .   DWN   , ,              ???:.   -     .   ,  .

----------


## UU5JAS

,      "0"db  +"20" db?

----------


## UU5JAS

!!!!!!!!!!  1
      ,  +20      8    DWN.  .   !

----------


## jiour

.                 .           .                .

----------

,   .  ALINCO-DJ-191

----------

